# Download manager

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, denn ich will mir ein ziemlich großes File (~ca. 700MB) aus dem Internet saugen, aber da ich "nur" DSL habe, braucht das bei mir so einige Zeit (mein DSL scheint ziemlich langsam zu sein, manchmal fahre ich mit nur 12 KB/s). Naja, wie dem auch sei, ich habe gestern versucht das FIle mit dem Mozilla-Download-Manager herunterzuladen und dann brach der Download bei 150MB ab.

Das hat mich dann schon mal geärgert, aber was mich noch mehr geärgert hat ist, dass ich das File nicht wieder aufnehmen konnte.

Bevor ich jetzt noch mal von vorne anfange, würde es mich interessieren, ob es unter Gentoo sowas wie "GetRight" unter Windows gibt und ob dafür auch ein ebuild zur Verfügung steht.

Am besten wäre es, wenn ich den Download Manager direkt in Mozilla einbinden könnte, aber die Hauptsache ist, dass ich abgebrochene Downloads fortsetzen kann und den Downloadvorgang stoppen und wieder fortsetzen kann.

Ich habe gehört, dass es da einen Download Manager im Paket "nt" (net-misc/nt) geben soll, das steht hier ziemlich oft im Forum, aber leider konnte ich das Paket nicht finden.

Gibt's das nicht mehr??

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## Rider

hi!

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bevor ich jetzt noch mal von vorne anfange, würde es mich interessieren, ob es unter Gentoo sowas wie "GetRight" unter Windows gibt und ob dafür auch ein ebuild zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> 

 

 :Arrow:  prozilla

ebuild: net-www/prozilla

viel spass!

----------

## easy2k

Der nt ist im Paket "d4x".

also "emerge d4x"

Ich persönlich kann mich Rider nur anschlißen.

Prozilla ist einfach genial.

----------

## Niko_K

Hmm,

kann es sein, dass prozilla kein X Interface hat??

Ich kann das nirgendwo finden, denn eigentlich habe ich prozilla schon für meinen emerge Vorgang heruntergeladen und aktiviert, ...

Ich suche eigentlich einen Download Manager, der auch ein Frontend hat

Trotzdem danke,

Niko

----------

## Rider

 *Niko_K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich suche eigentlich einen Download Manager, der auch ein Frontend hat

 

ein GUI findest du hier: http://prozilla.genesys.ro/?p=prozgui

ein ebuild gibt es, glaub ich, leider noch nicht. Falls du eins erstellst, wäre ich auch interessiert...   :Smile: 

gruss

----------

## Niko_K

Hmm,

also das Frontend scheint ganz brauchbar zu sein, vor allem sehr funktionsreich. 

Nur leider habe ich noch nie ein ebuild erstellt, es wäre wohl an der Zeit das mal zu versuchen, nur leider habe ich im Moment ziemlich viel Stress in der Schule, ich mache gerade meine Matura (=Abi).

Also, wenn irgendwer Lust hat, das ebuild zu machen, dann will ich ihm die Arbeit nicht wegnehmen   :Laughing: 

Aber wenn es noch sehr lange braucht (länger als 2-3 Wochen), dann werde ich mich wohl selbst am ebuild-basteln versuchen.

In diesem Sinne,

Danke

----------

## citizen428

 *Rider wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ein GUI findest du hier: http://prozilla.genesys.ro/?p=prozgui
> 
> ein ebuild gibt es, glaub ich, leider noch nicht. Falls du eins erstellst, wäre ich auch interessiert...  
> ...

 

In der Downloadsection von ProzGUI gibt es eine static-version.  Hab den Tarbal testweis in meinem $HOME entpackt und das Programm gestartet, scheint problemlos zu funktionieren. Sollte für den Übergang reichen bis jemand einen Ebuild gemacht hat.

HTH,

citizen428

----------

## daemonb

funktioniert das wie bei flashget, dass ich einfach die dowloadfiles im mozilla anklicke und sage download? Übernimmt er das dann automatisch in seine queue? Also ein mozillapluginoder sowa?

cya DaemonB

----------

## daemonb

da fällt mir ein: 

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit probiert ein ebuild zu machen, habe das hier auch gepostet.

Wer das skript verbessern will, kann das auch gerne machen, schien damals nicht so ganz rund zu laufen.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

also ein Mozilla Plugin gibt es glaube ich nicht, aber ansonsten gefällt mir das Prog ganz gut. Funktioniert einwandfrei   :Very Happy: 

Niko

----------

## swain

ich sach nur wget rules  :Smile: 

gibbet auch nen frontend für wenn du eines brauchst...

----------

## easy2k

Wie das beim Mozilla ist weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn du Galleon benutzen solltest kannste bei den Einstellungen ganz einfach einen Downloadmanager einbinden.

z.B. 

```
xterm -e proz %s
```

 für Prozilla

Und bei einem klick auf den Link rennt er los.

----------

## cArN4g3

 *swain wrote:*   

> ich sach nur wget rules 
> 
> gibbet auch nen frontend für wenn du eines brauchst...

 

dito!

ich nehm jetzt auch immer wget.. imho erreicht dieses prog die bei mir maximal moegliche downloadspeed..  und so kompliziert isses auch net(k das man is ewig lang, aber vieles braucht man gar net)

wget urlToFile # download beginngt

abgebrochenen download wieda aufnehmen

wget -c urlToFile

mehr net.. 

mfg carn

wget 4 life :>

----------

